# هل استطيع اعادة البطارية الى الحياة



## bassemh (10 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
عندى مجموعة كبيرة من هذة البطاريات حسب الصورة 




لكنها جميعا ناشفة من الماء ولا تعمل او تشحن وتاريخ الصلاحية منتهى 
السؤال جزاكم الله خير
هل استطيع اعادة هذة البطاريات الى الحياة عن طريق تعبئتها بالماء الحمضى او لا
شكرا على حسن القراءة وفى امان الله


----------



## khalidutp (10 ديسمبر 2012)

هذا يعتمد على نوع البطارية والشركة المصنعة,,فعلى سبيل المثال هناك بعض بطاريات السيارات عندما تتلف لا يمكنك اعادة عملها وذلك لأن الفترة الزمنية او العمر الافتراضي قد انتهى,,وعادة السبب ما يكون هو تلف الواح الرصاص بالداخل, فبدلا ان تغير الواح الرصاص يقوم الشخص بشراء بطارية جديد بنفس السعر تقريباًوولكن بالنسبة للبطارية الفي الصورة حسب ماهو مكتوب Recharge Immediately after discharge فهذا يدل على ان اعادة استعمالها حسب ما وصفت - جميعا ناشفة من الماء ولا تعمل او تشحن وتاريخ الصلاحية منتهى- بنسبة ضعيفة,,ولكن لكي تقطع الشك باليقين يمكن ان تتصل بالشركة المصنعة او تبحث عنها في النت,,​


----------



## مهاجر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

نشكر السائل والمجيب

موضوع مفيد

إدارة الملتقى


----------



## bassemh (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير على الرد الطيب والمعلومات المفيدة والشكر موصول للادارة


----------



## hussien95 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم هذا النوع من البطاريات على حد علمي لايوجد بها ماء ,صحيح أن لها عيون ولكن أنا عندي بطارية مماثلة وليس بها ماء وهي تعمل وشغالة100% وأسم هذه البطاريات العالمي هو lead acid battery أي بطاريات جافة .


----------

